# I saw a flashoholic yesterday



## DimmerD (Dec 8, 2011)

So I was driving home yesterday from Lake Charles Louisiana to Baton Rouge Louisiana on Interstate 10 east bound around 2:30 in the afternoon and some one was pulled over on the shoulder. I saw flashing lights on the truck but what stood out the most was a flashlight in strobe mode. He was holding it pointing towards oncoming traffic and it really made him visible. It was broad daylight so it didn't blind anyone but at night I am sure it would have. 
Okay whoever you are own up if you are a forum member here!!!


----------



## eh4 (Feb 22, 2012)

lol! another strike against strobe mode.


----------

